# Apple Juice for a Marinate ?



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Going to try to grill me and the Family up some Tenderloins tomorrow and thinking about marinating it in apple juice .... just wondering ... think I will maybe hammer it flat soak it and then lay strips of bacon on top of it with seasonings then roll it up, cover outside with bacon strips too and grill it with indirect heat ... gonna even maybe sprinkle a little sugar ontop of the bacon to give it a sweet crunch on the outside ...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

probably won't hammer it ... maybe cut it into 1" strips and wrap in bacon after the AJ soaking and grill ... I bet the apple flavor will rock


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Apple juice works great especially if ya use the frozen concentrate. Just let it thaw. Works great. So does apple cider.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

i dont see a problem with using it. i use it in a spray bottle and spray my briskets down with it all the time while i smoke them...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I ended up pounding it out a little and cut into strips about 1"and Marinated it in AJ then hit it with a dash of Lawry's and KC Masterpiece BBQ and wrapped it in Bacon ...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

What kind of meat did you use? Looks great.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Deer Tenderloin and it just melted in your mouth


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks great. I use apple juice a good bit. I use in my water pan and spray most everything I smoke with it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

surfchunker said:


> I ended up pounding it out a little and cut into strips about 1"and Marinated it in AJ then hit it with a dash of Lawry's and KC Masterpiece BBQ and wrapped it in Bacon ...


That looks awesome!


----------

